# Buying Shares?



## chippy (16 Feb 2010)

Hi,i need some advice about purchasing shares,i am a total novice.What would be the cheapest and safest way of aquiring shares,would online be the way to go?  I am interested in purchasing some Shares in an Aussie company! All advice will be most appreciated.   Chippy


----------



## Senorito (17 Feb 2010)

I think you need to read a bit more in this forum buddy. This stuff is answered multiple times in past posts.


----------



## 3fullback (17 Feb 2010)

Hey Chippy 

Your best and cheapest place to do it is with sharewatch.com. Bit of paper work to get it set up but its fairly plain sailing from there on in hope it helps. We all have to start someone where.


----------



## Daytrader (18 Feb 2010)

The best is debatable. Sharewatch are not the most cost competitive.. TD Waterhouse have lower trading charges and Renaissance Financial Markets charge you 1/3 what Sharewatch will charge in commissions. 




3fullback said:


> Hey Chippy
> 
> Your best and cheapest place to do it is with sharewatch.com. Bit of paper work to get it set up but its fairly plain sailing from there on in hope it helps. We all have to start someone where.


----------



## ardmara (9 Aug 2010)

*Sharewatch. com not recommended*

Think twice about dealing with Sharewatch.com. I am in dispute with them and they now do not answer my emails. I bought shares through them in 2008. They charged me 60 euros annual fee. This year they notified me that they had deducted 60 euros for 2010. This was without contacting me. When I queried this I found that they had also deducted 60 euros for 2009. I immediatedly wrote to them cancelling but they now claim that they did not get my letter.

After my account was closed I instructed BOI to sell my rights issue. It now appears that the payment for the sale was sent to Sharewatch and they are refusing to return it to me. 

Repeated emails to Sharewatch and three to Peter Byrne (MD sharewatch) are ignored by them. I would be glad to have advice as to the best way to proceed against Sharewatch.


----------



## praetserge (15 Aug 2010)

Daytrader said:


> The best is debatable. Sharewatch are not the most cost competitive.. TD Waterhouse have lower trading charges and Renaissance Financial Markets charge you 1/3 what Sharewatch will charge in commissions.



Agree... TD not only cheaper but let you trade about 17 different markets.


----------



## stevo (25 Aug 2010)

I have used TD for last 10 years and trades only cost $10.
Very happy with them and I have no annual charges with them


----------



## panitanfc (1 Sep 2010)

chippy said:


> Hi,i need some advice about purchasing shares,i am a total novice.What would be the cheapest and safest way of aquiring shares,would online be the way to go?  I am interested in purchasing some Shares in an Aussie company! All advice will be most appreciated.   Chippy


 
Buy the book of Phil Town, Rule # 1 and Payback time..they are very good for novice who are into direct picking shares


----------

